# FSN's College Football on ComcastSports Net



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

Fox Sports coverage of college football this past Saturday wasn't available on the Comcast owned RSN's that are carried by D*. The onscreen guide showed the games, but a crawl on CSN Chicago was running saying that the Big 12 game wasn't made available to CSN.

On another message board, someone made mention that this was an attempt by Fox to totally shut off any access that E* customers may have to their programming, because as we know alot of FSN programming is carried by the Comcast owned RSN's and as a "good faith move", E* has given all of their subscribers access to the Comcast owned RSN's. If this is true, it's pretty bad of Fox to be doing this as it penalizes everyone who may not be a E* subscriber.

Has anyone heard of a reason why the games weren't shown on the Comcast owned RSN's over the weekend?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Someone posted this in the Dish discussion thread too... and I can't verify it since I'm only a Dish subscriber... but I said there that IF FOX is choosing to punish other people on other providers (cable and DirecTV) then it shows further to me that Dish is right to be fighting this.

It is no longer about "fair money" anymore if FOX is pulling content from providers that are paying them what they asked for over this.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

CSN Mid-Atlantic for the past *2* Saturdays has not shown college football either I noticed.


----------



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Someone posted this in the Dish discussion thread too... and I can't verify it since I'm only a Dish subscriber... but I said there that IF FOX is choosing to punish other people on other providers (cable and DirecTV) then it shows further to me that Dish is right to be fighting this.
> 
> It is no longer about "fair money" anymore if FOX is pulling content from providers that are paying them what they asked for over this.


looks like Comcast is being cheap or perhaps E* priced the games too high and Comcast decided it wasn't worth it as college football in these main markets (Chicago, Philly, DC, etc.) isn't exactly a "hotbed" of fan following..



> FSN put the games on a satellite feed that Dish couldn't access & sold them to individual RSNs. MSG, Liberty picked them up; Comcast didn't.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

garn9173 said:


> Fox Sports coverage of college football this past Saturday wasn't available on the Comcast owned RSN's that are carried by D*. The onscreen guide showed the games, but a crawl on CSN Chicago was running saying that the Big 12 game wasn't made available to CSN.
> 
> On another message board, someone made mention that this was an attempt by Fox to totally shut off any access that E* customers may have to their programming, because as we know alot of FSN programming is carried by the Comcast owned RSN's and as a "good faith move", E* has given all of their subscribers access to the Comcast owned RSN's. If this is true, it's pretty bad of Fox to be doing this as it penalizes everyone who may not be a E* subscriber.
> 
> Has anyone heard of a reason why the games weren't shown on the Comcast owned RSN's over the weekend?


CSN Chicago better stand up as part of what happed when the teams moved from FSN Chicago to CSN Chicago and FSN Chicago died soon after that was that CSN chicago will get FSN content.

and it's no like they push there own games over it as they will use CSN + / CSN + HD to show FSN games.

Chicago DID have FSN and now CSN is the only was to get the FSN games. And yes some Northwestern and other local area teams have FSN games / others then big ten / ESPN and the games show up on CSN.

CSN Chicago web site still lists FSN games.

10/7
2:30pm Big 12 Women's Volleyball: Texas @ Nebraska

10/9
11:00am Big 12 Football: Baylor @ Texas Tech (LIVE)
2:30pm PAC 10 Football : UCLA @ Cal (LIVE)


----------



## mike7 (Feb 16, 2009)

garn9173 said:


> looks like Comcast is being cheap or perhaps E* priced the games too high and Comcast decided it wasn't worth it as college football in these main markets (Chicago, Philly, DC, etc.) isn't exactly a "hotbed" of fan following..


It could be both or all three, but E* is way overpriced and I would never subscribe to it for SD broadcast games.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

I noticed last 4 weeks TCN has done college football but they use SEC network which is run by espn i havent seen any via Fox


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

I just looked at the schedule for CSN California and Bay Area, they have no games listed this weekend. Which is a surprise because Cal is playing UCLA always a popular game, all those with CSN Bay Area are out of luck watching the game. (hopefully Sports Pack won't be blacked out) Seems pretty crazy for FOX to be penalizing everyone for their issues with Dish Network. This surprised me a bit because CSN Bay Area is still partly owned by News Corp.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

on 10/9 CSN Chicago web site and D* guide

11:00am Big 12 Football: Baylor @ Texas Tech (LIVE)
2:30pm PAC 10 Football : UCLA @ Cal (LIVE)

Colorado @ Missouri just showed on CSN CHI + HD on D* guide no listing on CSN + sd yet. and it NOT LISTED AT all at CSN Chicago web site. Blackhawks are on the main channel at the same time.

Is D* feeding that in or are just the CSN web sites slow to update?

comcast guide on www.fancast.com does not show anything and they are faster at times CSN + guide data.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

According to Sports Business Journal


> "Comcast said it will resume carriage of the games in-market, but will black out the games on its out-of-market feeds."


I guess we won't know for sure until Saturday and see what games actually show up. As of last night I still didn't see the Cal/UCLA game listed on CSNBA.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

for 10/30 csn chicago list this on there web site?

Big 12 Football: Teams TBA (LIVE) on Comcast SportsNet Plus Outer Market

what is Plus Outer Market and do people in Chicago area get it?

Chicago Bulls are on the main feed at the same time.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

It does appear that the FSN games have now been made available to CSN. CSN Bay area, CSN Chicago are both showing the baylor game now and next up is the Cal game. CSN Mid atlantic is showin the baylor game too. These will be blacked out for anyone NOT in their respective DMA's. I'm also showing the Cal game on ALTernate channel 448 and its NOT blacked out, but this may be because its the CSN-mid-atlantic feed which wouldnt be blacked out for me.

Tonights Colorado game is available for everyone on either CSN New England, or FSN Northwest (not blacked out) UNFORTUNatly tonights LATE game (AZ St/Washington) does not appear to be available except for those in FSN Northwest/FSN Rocky Mtn 
territory.

I am seeing Oregon St/Arizona available on ALTernate channel 444. This could be another CSN-mid-Atlantic feed which would explain why its not blacked out for me. *shrug*


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Well the Cal game on 448 is in fact a CSN M.A. feed so I'm guessing blacked out for eveyone else. 

The game tonight on 444 is listed on 1 of my receivers, but not on the other one. Interesting. I'll tune in anyway to see if in fact they show the Oregon st game on that channel. ERrrrrr nevermind. This game is on Versus.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

UPDATE: FSN NOrthwests coverage of Colo/Mizzou is now blacked out. CSN New England is, as of now, still free an clear but I believe they join in progress at 7:30...........ARGH()*@#&$(* and now w/ the 7pm update, CSN New eng is now blacked out. fuq! I sure hope dish ends this dispute soon.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

shadough said:


> It does appear that the FSN games have now been made available to CSN. CSN Bay area, CSN Chicago are both showing the baylor game now and next up is the Cal game. CSN Mid atlantic is showin the baylor game too. These will be blacked out for anyone NOT in their respective DMA's. I'm also showing the Cal game on ALTernate channel 448 and its NOT blacked out, but this may be because its the CSN-mid-atlantic feed which wouldnt be blacked out for me.
> 
> Tonights Colorado game is available for everyone on either CSN New England, or FSN Northwest (not blacked out) UNFORTUNatly tonights LATE game (AZ St/Washington) does not appear to be available except for those in FSN Northwest/FSN Rocky Mtn
> territory.
> ...


CSN Chicago + HD ON D* is showing Colo/Mizzou live in HD (NO CSN logos at all CSN chi web site does not list the game) with the blackhawks on CSN HD


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

shadough said:


> UPDATE: FSN NOrthwests coverage of Colo/Mizzou is now blacked out. CSN New England is, as of now, still free an clear but I believe they join in progress at 7:30...........ARGH()*@#&$(* and now w/ the 7pm update, CSN New eng is now blacked out. fuq! I sure hope dish ends this dispute soon.


In talking with CSN Bay Area, they were/are able to show the FSN games in their local area. They cannot show the games outside of their RSN Footprint. From what they told me this was per FOX Sports request. As you stated, hopefully this gets resolved for all involved.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Tonights Oklahoma game is in the clear at least. ALT channel 444, HD & SD, which appears to be an FSN Rocky Mtn feed. Not much of a game though.


----------

